
Ask HN: Examples of excellent technical writing - georgewsinger
Does anybody have any examples of what they would consider <i>excellent</i> technical writing (preferably paragraphs or small examples over books or larger projects)?
======
wkoszek
Raymond Chen's writing:
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/)

Joel Spolsky writing:
[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/)

------
dbremner
John R. Ellis' doctoral thesis - Bulldog: A Compiler for VLIW Architectures
([http://www.cs.yale.edu/publications/techreports/tr364.pdf](http://www.cs.yale.edu/publications/techreports/tr364.pdf))
is an example of excellent technical writing.

------
nabla9
CLHS
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Lisp_HyperSpec](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Lisp_HyperSpec)

~~~
kazinator
Example of egregiously bad technical writing:

"1.4.1.2.1 Splicing in Modified BNF Syntax"

------
farm_code
Martin Fowler -
[http://www.martinfowler.com/bliki/](http://www.martinfowler.com/bliki/)

